# Breeder help



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Im getting a gsd soon and want a dog that comes from working lines. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Jeffery Miller of Von MIller Kennels his web site is Puppies For Sale in Illinois at Von Miller KennelVon Miller Kennels | Breeders of the finest European German Shepherds, Dobermans, and Dutch Sheperds. 
when we spoke on the phone he said it hasnt been updated in a while because he didnt even want one and preferred word of mouth but a very happy customer volunteered to make it but be came busy and was no longer able to maintain it. i really like talking to him and will visit his kennel but was a little anxious at not being able to find anything online.


----------

